# Introducing "Cherokee"



## Rebbetzin

A few weeks ago we had to say goodbye to our beloved Spartacus, who had been our furry friend for over 10 years. We miss him so much.

It was very lonely around here with just the two of us.  So.... we started looking for a new friend to share our lives.

I wanted a little fluffy lapdog... My husband wanted a watchdog.
So.. this was our compromise.

We now have a Great Pyrenees puppy.  Oh my! I had forgotten how busy puppies are in the first few months!!  But, in a year or so we should have a very good dog!  Lots of training in our future!

Here are some photos.



 



He is showing signs of being a good watchdog. He listens intently to new sounds when he is outside.




He is a very smart pup! No accidents in the house, pretty much goes potty on command now.  Here in AZ he will be a house dog, especially once summer is here!

He had his first bath last Friday...




I can't think of a better way to have a puppy sleep for a couple of hours than to give them a bath and blow them dry.



And here he is on Daddy's lap all nice and clean!


----------



## OneFineAcre

What a beautiful pup


----------



## Southern by choice

You will love him! Pyrs are wonderful! I hope you can get use to their nocturnal nature!   Yeah they are nocturnal! 
They are super clean! Easiest dogs ever to housetrain. Loyal and majestic! 

My guardians are in the field but we often bring them in to have some special time. At 145 and 160 lbs our boys are still lap dogs!

Remember when you have food in the kitchen you will want to put it on top of the fridge.  

He is beautiful!!!!!!!!! How old is he?


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Rebbetzin

He is 14 weeks old.


----------



## Southern by choice

So sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebbetzin

Ok... I got a great idea!! Getting Cherokee a couple of Pygora goats to watch over.  Of course my husband says "NO!" I guess I shouldn't have showed him this photo...


 

This is a Nubian kid... a Pygora would be much smaller.
Or you know what I really want!! But I don't think there are any in the USA. They are Valais Blacknose Sheep.


 


 
Are they not the cutest sheep you have ever seen???!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

I am not a sheep person and yet I LOVE these... I think you are right... none in the states.

Tell DH I have 6 great Pyrenees, and 2 Anatolians... all LGD's and they DO come in and they DO get on the couch. I cannot imagine them not coming in to visit! 

Occasionally when they lose their mind, the table.


----------



## bonbean01

What a beautiful pup!!!!  Loved those adorable pics   So sorry about Spartacus.  We have an almost 7 month old Great Pyr/Anatolian cross pup and she is with the sheep and it is special time when she comes in for a house visit.  I can tell my DH wishes he had bought a sibling along with ours to keep as his own human pet...and yes, even as your pup gets bigger, they do manage to fit into/onto/hanging over your lap


----------



## bonbean01

Those Valais sheep are in Switzerland and they are adorable for sure!  For a small, teddy bear type sheep, I think Sheepgirl's lambs fit that bill too


----------

